# New workshop build



## worsley947 (4 Sep 2010)

Hello from a newbie, can anyone help me, I am going to start building a new workshop, I have ordered my timber which is being delivered next week.It will be 3.6x3.6 made from 3x2 framing, then a breathable lining then a baton fixed to the framing with 22mm loglap on the outside I intend to insulate it with loft type insulation and then board the inside with 6mm ply. I want to put an apex roof with a 20degree pitch, how do I measure and mark the roof timbers to achieve this I will post photos as I go along, may thanks Dave


----------



## joiner_sim (4 Sep 2010)

Now, this is coming from some-one who has never done any roofing. But without researching upon it, here's what I would do.

Set it out on a big board, full size. Mark out your span first. Then get yourself a decent sized protractor and simply mark the 20 degrees. Then using a straight edge follow the line up until the other side's line done in the same method meets. That then, I would say, is your roof size, you would then just need to transfer this to the timbers.

edit: to save on the board....... only mark out one side of the roof!


----------



## Deejay (4 Sep 2010)

Hello Dave

Have a look at ...

http://www.blocklayer.com/Roof/

Cheers

Dave


----------



## worsley947 (4 Sep 2010)

Deejay many thanks for that it looks just what I need


----------



## mailee (5 Sep 2010)

You may be interested in my own workshop build on here:
http://www.readersheds.co.uk/share.cfm? ... &from=Find
It was a few years ago now but may be of interest.


----------



## Deejay (5 Sep 2010)

Hello Dave

You might also find this useful ...

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/buil ... 39389.html

Cheers

Dave


----------



## worsley947 (26 Sep 2010)

Hello again, I have now started to build my workshop how do I upload my photos here please advise thanks dave[/img]


----------



## worsley947 (26 Sep 2010)

Hello all again, I have now started to build my workshop and here are the work in progress photos (Hopefully)

Floor frame with DPC 






Frame with insulation fitted






Floor all boarded






Rear Frame






Righthand side with window opening






And then rain stopped play, hopefully tomorrow will be dry
What are your thoughts so far


----------



## worsley947 (26 Sep 2010)

whoops wrong 1st photo should have been this one 
Floor with damp proof membrane fitted


----------



## MickCheese (27 Sep 2010)

Will it have a flat roof?

Keep up the WIP, I enjoy reading these builds.

Mick


----------



## worsley947 (27 Sep 2010)

Hi, No I am going to put an apex roof onto it when the weather improves a bit and when im not a college, will post more photos when I have done some more


----------



## MickCheese (28 Sep 2010)

Doh :roll: 

Just read it again, you said apex roof in your first post.

Mick


----------



## worsley947 (4 Oct 2010)

Roof trusses up

[img]http://i983.photobucket.com/albums/ae311/worsley947/P9130009.jpg

Righthand double glazed window in






Lefthand double glazed window in






Exterior cladding almost all done






Doorway opening


----------



## sammo (4 Oct 2010)

Hi worsley947
I was wondering what your overall budget was for this build...


----------



## rileytoolworks (4 Oct 2010)

Hi. Don't take this the wrong way, but your trusses look a little 'rustic'. 
Is the one closest to the camera actually fixed in place?
Making good time so far...


Adam.


----------



## worsley947 (5 Oct 2010)

Hi Sammo, I will have spent approx £1500 when finnished
Hi Adam Yes they do look rustic but thats ok and no I need to tighten them up a bit


----------



## OLD (5 Oct 2010)

Those roof trusses look very poor to me and i think you should do them again checking your dimensions and make sure you have the sides of the structure temporally fixed parallel. It will increase there strength and you will be satisfied with the job even if it slowed progress at the time.


----------



## Dibs-h (5 Oct 2010)

OLD":2azsl6um said:


> Those roof trusses look very poor to me and i think you should do them again checking your dimensions and make sure you have the sides of the structure temporally fixed parallel. It will increase there strength and you will be satisfied with the job even if it slowed progress at the time.



I'm with him. The end of the "rafter" is supposed to come fully in contact with a ridge board, or in the case with true rafters where there is no ridge, the rafters from each side fully engage with each other at the apex.

Your's on the the other hand - look as if only 50% (if that) of the ends touch the sides of the ridge.

Rather you than me!

Cheapest fix in your case is to undo the screws holding the rafter end to the 4"x2" ridge board (and I hope they are screws, 'cos if not....) but the end of the 4"x4" post down a tad - and drop in a 6"x2" min. Looking closely at the picture the 2 rafters at the far end - engage well with the ridge, ones closer look dung. Better and easier to fix now rather than later!

Dibs


----------



## worsley947 (5 Oct 2010)

Hi Sammo, it will have cost me about £1500 when I have finnished
Hi Adam, yes I agree they do look rustic but you wont see them when I have cladded all the inside and I re installed the nearest as I hadnt screwed it in properly
But thanks for your comments and keep them coming they are always helpful to a newbie whos just started college 
Dave


----------



## worsley947 (6 Oct 2010)

Hi dibs and OLD many thanks for your comments, I will re-do them as you suggest and as you say better now than later when I could have problems
Any more hints tips and advise always welcome thanks
This is the first time I have done anything like this and I am at newark college on a cabinet making course so need a workshop to work in and will need to kit myself out with tools ect


----------



## OLD (7 Oct 2010)

If the rafters are all same length it looks like the long wall tops have spread realign then pilot drill the ridge board and screw into the center line of the correctly positioned say right hand rafter then in the next bay into the left hand and so on then screw at a angle there opposite numbers this will give a straight ridge and strong connection . Fix a collar at the height you want at the first and last A frame then set up strings to fit the rest to keep it all straight and level.


----------



## greggy (1 Jun 2011)

well dave, i think you have up to now done a great job,, well done kiddo.
the points that have been raised are good ones, they are not slagging you off, its just constructive critisism ( excuse the pun  )
the trusses should have been made with a birds mouth joint at the top of the walls. but hey its you workshop and thats all that matters.


----------

